# Tale of 2 lates #19/#20



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 14, 2007)

First, I should go ahead and just remind ya'll that I enjoy a train running behind schedule on a route which I travel regularly. In a way, it allows me to see these towns and areas of the country at a very different time of day then you would had the train been on schedule. You get to see a whole different side of a city, say at 12am, then you would see at 12pm. It also gives me more bang for my buck!

Well, anyways, On Wednesday night, I was curious as to the status of the following days #19 into Atlanta. Well sure enough, I hit the "Jackpot". Here are the details of the initial incident to #19(11):

"It was 37 min. late out of NYP but that was the LEAST of the problems. The train stopped with no catenary power east of Trenton. Damage to both pantograph and wires were suspected at first, but they were able to lower the pantograph and overhead power was restored; then power was shut off again until the engine could be inspected. The verdict was that the engine was unusable and needed to be replaced. Then, it took a long time to get a rescue unit to the train due to depleted electric locomotive reserves and heavy rush hour NJT/Amtrak traffic."

Upon arrival at Washington, all the food had spoiled while the power was out, so the entire train had to be restocked. The train finally departed Washington 6 hours and 28 minutes late. When I learned of the incident, I went ahead and booked a round trip roomette, going down on this #19(11) and returning on the same set the next day at #20(13). The train finally arrived Atlanta, GA almost 8 hours late, and departed 7 hours and 47 minutes late. The biggest single incident, besides the usual waiting for freights, was that 2 dead NS freights blocked the "right"(southbound) main just south of BHM. After waiting 40 minutes, we were finally allowed to proceed down the wrong main, running restricted speed at 20MPH...for 25 miles. Needless to say this, coupled with everything else, showed in our #19(11) 9 1/2 hour late arrival into New Orleans, LA at 4:49am (Scheduled: 723pm).

Now, I knew we would be really late departing on this set the next day as #20(13), both because of the amount of time it would take to service the train, but also because of crew rest. I made it to the hotel (Hilton Riverside (always stay here)) and was asleep at 540am. I woke up at the scheduled departure time of #20(13) that day and called Amtrak to see what they thought. The latest ETD was 11:30am, scheduled at 720am, so about 4 hours late. I went back to sleep for an hour or so, before finally getting up, showering, getting some lunch, and making it over to the station at about 1115am. They were already backing in the sunset for its on-time departure of 1155am, with no sight or mention of #20 over the scanner. It was not until 1:23pm, 6 hours and 3 minutes late, that we finally departed New Orleans.

The only notable delay on the way north was a long wait for southbound #19 (running only 40 minutes late!), and then just south of BHM. Just as we crossed over a railroad crossing, I heard the familiar rush of air from the brake system, signifying the Emergency Brake Application. Within seconds the Engineer came over the radio indicating he had struck a pedestrian, who was apparently walking down the middle of the right-of-way. Once the police arrived, and once the train was inspected for about 40 minutes, it was determined he had escaped from the scene after being hit. Lucky he even had that chance! Engineer reported 29MPH, throttle at notch 3, and blowing the horn feverishly. When all was said and done #20(13) finally arrived ATL at about 3:55am, 8 hours late, scheduled at 7:53pm.

This trip was fun, but wow am I tired. It was interesting to talk to the crew and speak with the passengers to see how they were taking the delay. The crew did a good job managing the passengers and things appeared to be calm. Everyone knew it wasnt Amtrak's fault (for once!). These 2 trains are my 2nd and 3rd latest trains I have ever been on. The latest was a 10 hour late Starlate during the hell summer of 2005. Friday the 13th baby!

Pictures from the trip are here: http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read...308#msg-1448308


----------



## Stuk in Tuscaloosa (Jul 14, 2007)

We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07

We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07

We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07

P42, if I close my eyes and say it 3 times...it will come true, right????

LOL

S I T


----------



## BobWeaver (Jul 14, 2007)

I was boarding #80 in Charlotte on 6/29 and I recognized that not only did our track have the green, but the other track in the station did as well. I really didn't think much of it, but after I was sitting in my seat for about 5 minutes, in rolls #20 on the other station track, a glorious 6 hours late. Scheduled arrival into Charlotte for #20 is 1:38 AM, and it rolled in at about 7:35 or so. I wanted to get off my train and walk over to a crew member and ask what the delay was all about, but I was unable to as our train left a couple minutes later right on time.

Any ideas on that one anybody?


----------



## had8ley (Jul 15, 2007)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> First, I should go ahead and just remind ya'll that I enjoy a train running behind schedule on a route which I travel regularly. In a way, it allows me to see these towns and areas of the country at a very different time of day then you would had the train been on schedule. You get to see a whole different side of a city, say at 12am, then you would see at 12pm. It also gives me more bang for my buck!Well, anyways, On Wednesday night, I was curious as to the status of the following days #19 into Atlanta. Well sure enough, I hit the "Jackpot". Here are the details of the initial incident to #19(11):
> 
> "It was 37 min. late out of NYP but that was the LEAST of the problems. The train stopped with no catenary power east of Trenton. Damage to both pantograph and wires were suspected at first, but they were able to lower the pantograph and overhead power was restored; then power was shut off again until the engine could be inspected. The verdict was that the engine was unusable and needed to be replaced. Then, it took a long time to get a rescue unit to the train due to depleted electric locomotive reserves and heavy rush hour NJT/Amtrak traffic."
> 
> ...


Great story and a rare ocassion for both Crescents to be so late. If you like running late just go down to New Orleans and make a round trip on the Sunset. The UP gives new definitions to delay reports.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 15, 2007)

had8ley said:


> AMTRAK-P42 said:
> 
> 
> > First, I should go ahead and just remind ya'll that I enjoy a train running behind schedule on a route which I travel regularly. In a way, it allows me to see these towns and areas of the country at a very different time of day then you would had the train been on schedule. You get to see a whole different side of a city, say at 12am, then you would see at 12pm. It also gives me more bang for my buck!
> ...


Yea, been there done that. Actually, what I normally do, since I attend college at U of R in southern California, is take a weekend trip on #2/#1. Ill take #2 to El Paso, TX, spend the day, and catch #1 back. I have taken the entire route 3 times or so, but the biggest delays are west of El Paso, TX now days anyways. The islands of double track out there in Arizona and New Mexico are enough to cause some significant delays. Latest I have ever been on the sunsets though is about 5 1/2 hours, haha, but im working on it.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 16, 2007)

Fellow-Hotlantan, whlle I am not as enthsued as you over late trains I, too, have been very glad several times through the years to see scenery in the daytime.

To be very specific, my sister went to school for one year in Danville, Va., many years ago.

Well, the Crescent goes through in the darkness in eadc direction. But one lucky trip a couple of years ago it went through Danville about 7 a.m. and I finally got to see what the city really looked like after all these years.

And the area right around the station is just as I remember it when we took my siter off to school back then. 50's.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Feb 1, 2008)

Stuk in Tuscaloosa said:


> We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07
> We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07
> 
> We are departing NOL to NYC on time, 07-21-07.... arriving with minimal delays, 07-22-07
> ...


Thats about the time I went from BHM to BOS, #20 was on-time, within 15mins, at every stop, the regional from WAS to BOS was a little early into BOS despite dealys on Metro-North, BOS-WAS wa 30 mins late because of speed restrictions, #19 was ontime all the way to ATL where we were halted with freights on both sides while the line was clear to approach the station, lost 40 mins but gained 20 back by BHM. Best you can hope for, what suprised me was the Regional being the later of the two.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 1, 2008)

i had a real nice trip in October 2004(i think) on 58 when it arrived Chicago 11 hours late. We were delayed because of washouts around pass manchac. I have a nice trip report posted on that one if you can find it.


----------

